# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > خبر: برنامه مالی رستوران => رضا رستوران

## mdssoft

با سلام خدمت دوستان.

برنامه پیش روی شما ، برنامه ای تقریبا کامل برای مدیریت رستوران و گزارش گیری از آخرین وضعیت مالی یک رستوران می باشد.
اسم این نرم افزار رو گذاشتم رضا رستوران ، چون حوالیه 88/8/8 کارش تموم شد. این برنامه برای مدیریت مالی یک رستوران نوشته شده. توسط C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎ و SQL نوشتمش.
دانلود فایل manual برنامه ( راهنمای کاربر )

mainForm.jpg
 

امکانات نرم افزار

- بدون نیاز به نصب
- محیطی ساده
- امکان استفاده از نرم افزار بدون استفاده از Mouse
- امکان صدور فاکتور برای میزهای داخلی و سفارش خارجی ، به طور جداگانه
- امکان جستجو در کل دیتا بیس و در یک بازه زمانی ( به طور مثال از تاریخ 8/3/88 تا 10/3/88 در بین شماره فاکتورها جستجو کن )
- امکان گرفتن گزارش روزانه ، ماهانه ، سالانه بر اساس فاکتور های صادر شده یا اقلام مصرف شده
- امکان وارد نمودن لیست غذا ها و قیمت های آنها و مدیریت آنها
- امکان اصلاح فاکتور های صادر شده در طی یک روز
-  دسترسی به محیط گزارش گیری برنامه توسط پسورد
- امکان پشتیبان گیری از دیتا بیس به طور اتوماتیک
- امکان پشتیبان گیری از دیتا بیس توسط نرم افزار
- دارای فایل Help  راهنمای کاربر ، کاملا فارسی
- Open Source

دانلود

لطفا نظرات و انتقادات خودتون رو در جهت بهتر شدن این نرم افزار بنویسید تا به کمک هم نرم افزار رو ارتقا بدیم.

یا علی

* آخرین تغییرات :*
_١٣ دی ١٣٨٨ :_ Splash Screen اضافه شد ، چند باگ حذف شد ، اندازه برگه چاپ به A6 تغییر پیدا کرد.
_٢٨ دی ١٣٨٨ :_ 
 - چند باگ اساسی رفع شد.
 - امکان گرفتن نسخه پشتیبان از دیتا بیس در ویندوز های 64 بیتی فراهم شد.
 - Option هایی به قسمت جستجو ، تنظیمات نرم افزار و گزارش روزانه اضافه شد.
 - امکان مارک زدن بعضی از فاکتورها به عنوان پرداخت نشده فراهم شد.
 - عکس background نرم افزار تغییر کرد.
 - عکس SplashScreen عوض شد.

----------


## esmartiz_red

دوست عزیز من برنامه شما رو دانلود کردم اما متاسفانه فایل database شما مشگل داشت و attach نشد اگه می شه فایل database رو به صورت جداگانه upload کنید

----------


## esmartiz_red

> دوست عزیز من برنامه شما رو دانلود کردم اما متاسفانه فایل database شما مشگل داشت و attach نشد اگه می شه فایل database رو به صورت جداگانه upload کنید


دوست عزیز شرمنده من پروژه شما رو باز نکرده بودم 
دیدم شما بانک رو به پروژه اضافه کردی و برنامه اجرا شد
 :بامزه:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mdssoft

> دوست عزیز من برنامه شما رو دانلود کردم اما متاسفانه فایل database شما مشگل داشت و attach نشد اگه می شه فایل database رو به صورت جداگانه upload کنید


ببینید فایل exe برنامه باید بتونه تا دیتا بیس خودش رو ایجاد کنه و از اون استفاده کنه. ( اینا رو تو فایل manual برنامه نوشتم )
شما فقط دمو رو دانلود کردید که این مشکل پیش اومد ! یا سورس رو دانلود کرده بودید ؟
اگر میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید تا مشکل رو رفع کنم.

----------


## reza3reza3

با تشکر از برنامه خوبتون
من برنامه رو دانلود کردم و برنامه exe رو اجرا کردم وتغییراتی دراطلاعات مانند کم یا اضافه کردن داده انجام دادم ولی وقتی برنامه رو بستم و بانک اطلاعاتی رو باز کردم تغیرات انجام نشده بود 
همینطور در برنامه بعد از اجرای دوباره :ناراحت:

----------


## mdssoft

> با تشکر از برنامه خوبتون
> من برنامه رو دانلود کردم و برنامه exe رو اجرا کردم وتغییراتی دراطلاعات مانند کم یا اضافه کردن داده انجام دادم ولی وقتی برنامه رو بستم و بانک اطلاعاتی رو باز کردم تغیرات انجام نشده بود 
> همینطور در برنامه بعد از اجرای دوباره


با سلام.
راستش من دقیقا نمی تونم بگم مشکل از کجاست ، آیا پیش نیازهای برنامه رو نصب کردید ؟ ( برای آشنایی با پیش نیازهای برنامه به help برنامه مراجعه کن ) اگر نصب کردید ، آیا با error مواجه شدید ؟

----------


## reza3reza3

برنامه در exe خطا نداره ولي تغيرات رو اعمال نمي كنه 
ولي در برنامه خطاي اتصال مي ده ( sa شناخته شده نيست يه همچين پيغامي ميده) 
همه نيازهاي برنامه هم  نصبه رو سيستم

----------


## mdssoft

الان نمیدونم مشکل چیه ؟ اگر ممکنه متن خطا رو بنویسید

----------


## kurdistan132

کار جالبی بود،من به شخصه نرم افزارتو مفید دونستم و ازش استفاده کردم.
حتما بازم از این پروژه ها طراحی کن چون بعضی ها می تونن کارایی مثل کار شما رو نقطه شروعی برای برنامه نویس شدن بدونن .
متشکر.  :تشویق: 
------------------
اگر مثل گاو گنده باشي، ميدوشنت، 

اگر مثل خر قوي باشي، بارت مي كنند، 

اگر مثل اسب دونده باشي، سوارت مي شوند....

فقط از فهميدن تو مي ترسند.

*دكتر شريعتي
*

----------


## amir30000

سلام 
من برنامه شما رو دانلود و استفاده کردم ، جالب بود  :تشویق: فقط یه نکته !!!
برنامه در بعضی قسمتها پسورد طلب میکنه  :متفکر:   و در دیتا بیس هم بصورت کد شده پسورد ذخیره شده لطفا در مورد کد کردن پسورد اگه آموزشی دارین بذارین  :کف کرده!:  در ضمن اگه امکان داره پسورد برنامه رو هم لطف کنین 

بازم از برنامتون ممنون :تشویق:  :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## mdssoft

> سلام 
> من برنامه شما رو دانلود و استفاده کردم ، جالب بود فقط یه نکته !!!
> برنامه در بعضی قسمتها پسورد طلب میکنه   و در دیتا بیس هم بصورت کد شده پسورد ذخیره شده لطفا در مورد کد کردن پسورد اگه آموزشی دارین بذارین  در ضمن اگه امکان داره پسورد برنامه رو هم لطف کنین 
> 
> بازم از برنامتون ممنون


من همه چی رو تو فایل help برنامه توضیح دادم ، پسورد برنامه به طور پیش فرض 12345 هست.
من با الگوریتم MD5 پسوردها رو کد کردم. برای آشنا شدن بیشتر با نحوه کد کردن پسورد هم سورس برنامه هست و البته Google.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

سلام محمد جان،
برنامه زیبایی نوشتی،من تمام help برنامه را با دقت خوندم و چند تا مورد را می خواستم بپرسم:

اگر قسمت جستجو و گزارش را یکی میکردی بهتر نبود؟،پیشنهاد من این است که هنگامی که روی textbox تاریخ focus میشه،یک calendar زیرش باز بشه تا کاربردش راحت تر بشود.تاریخ امروز هم که با رنگ ویژه ای روی تقویم نمایش داده می شود.محمد جان،چرا DLL تاریخ را جدا گزاشتی،دلیل نرم افزاری داشته؟تغییر کاربرد کلید ها(مانند backspace)،صحیح نیست.پیشنهاد میکنم با کلید end به انتهای لیست برود و با delete  هم لیست پاک شود.در اینگونه نرم افزار ها،از ترکیب کلید ها استفاده می شود،نه تغییر کاربردی آنها.با کلید print نمی شد،کار چاپ[customise شده] انجام بشود؟در فرم سفارش اگر پس از وارد کردن "تعداد" غذا کاربر با enter کردن،هم اطلاعاتش وارد لیست شود و هم روی جعبه متن "کد غذا" برود،فکر کنم کاربردش راحت تر می شود.اگر در تنظیمات نرم افزار،اندازه صفحه،نوع قلم و اندازه قلم و همچنین طرز قرار گیری المنت های صفحه قابل تنظیم باشد،کاربردی تر می شودشما در صورتی نیاز به تعریف 2 یا چند چاپگر دارید، که چند نوع مختلف فاکتور داشته باشید،اگر فقط یک نوع فاکتور دارید،می توانید یک listbox مانندی ایجاد کنید و به کاربر اجازه اظافه کردن[حذف کردن] چاپگر ها را بدهید.پیشنهاد میکنم که چند سطح دسترسی تعیین کن و همه گزینه ها را برای فاکتور دهنده فعال نکن.به چند دلیل:الف:فاکتور دهنده نیازی به تنظیمات و گزارش و جستجو ندارد و شاید ناوارد بودن و یا وارد بودن او!، باعث اختلال سیستم شود[در موارد مالی،این مسائل را جدی بگیر.حتی چند امکان تعریف چند فاکتور دهنده هم بگذار] ب)به همان دلیلی که صاحب رستوران ازش میترسه[این دومی خیلی مهم هست]!درباره back up گیری نمی شود،امکان تعریف یک پوشه به نام سال جاری[مثلا :1388] و زیر پوشه های ماه و زیر پوشه های ماه،به نام روز ایجاد شود[در هنگام back up گیری و با توجه به تنظیمات کاربر]؟در ضمن پوشه ها هم توسط نرم افزار قفل شود که امکان خرابکاری در آن وجود نداشته باشد.اگر برای برنامه ات یک مجوز تعریف کنی و help کاربر و برنامه نویس را هم از هم جدا کنی،بهتر می شود[در help ای که نوشتی مخاطبت معلوم نیست،اگر مخاطبت برنامه نویسان است اطلاعات دقیق برنامه نویسی بهشون بده و اگر مخاطبت فاکتور دهنده است،از ذکر نکات فنی پرهیز کن.]
پیروز باشی رفیق

----------


## mdssoft

> ،پیشنهاد من این است که هنگامی که روی textbox تاریخ focus میشه،یک calendar زیرش باز بشه تا کاربردش راحت تر بشود.تاریخ امروز هم که با رنگ ویژه ای روی تقویم نمایش داده می شود.


پیشنهاد خوبیه ، ان شا... تو ورژن جدید حتما سعی می کنم این کار رو بکنم.




> محمد جان،چرا DLL تاریخ را جدا گزاشتی،دلیل نرم افزاری داشته؟


نه ، دلیل خاصی نداشت ، چون قبلا این DLL رو ساخته بودم ، دیگه از همون استفاده کردم.




> تغییر کاربرد کلید ها(مانند backspace)،صحیح نیست.پیشنهاد میکنم با کلید end به انتهای لیست برود و با delete هم لیست پاک شود.در اینگونه نرم افزار ها،از ترکیب کلید ها استفاده می شود،نه تغییر کاربردی آنها.


این به درخواست سفارش دهنده برنامه بود.




> با کلید print نمی شد،کار چاپ[customise شده] انجام بشود؟


متوجه منظورتون نشدم. اگر ممکنه بیشتر توضیح بدید.




> در فرم سفارش اگر پس از وارد کردن "تعداد" غذا کاربر با enter کردن،هم اطلاعاتش وارد لیست شود و هم روی جعبه متن "کد غذا" برود،فکر کنم کاربردش راحت تر می شود.


متاسفانه این رو هم نفهمیدم یعنی چی !!!




> اگر در تنظیمات نرم افزار،اندازه صفحه،نوع قلم و اندازه قلم و همچنین طرز قرار گیری المنت های صفحه قابل تنظیم باشد،کاربردی تر می شود


درست میگید ، اما زیاد در کارایی برنامه توفیری نداره. از اون گذشته اگر منظورتون اینه که این تغییر قلم در چاپ هم اعمال بشه ، من هنوز بلد نیستم که تو کریستال این تغییرات رو از طریق C#‎‎‎ اعمال کنم.




> شما در صورتی نیاز به تعریف 2 یا چند چاپگر دارید، که چند نوع مختلف فاکتور داشته باشید،اگر فقط یک نوع فاکتور دارید،می توانید یک listbox مانندی ایجاد کنید و به کاربر اجازه اظافه کردن[حذف کردن] چاپگر ها را بدهید.


درست میگید. این روش خوبیه. اما از کجا بفهمیم کدوم چاپگر برای آشپزخانه هست کدوم برای سالن. چون قراره که یه فاکتور همزمان روی 2 چاپگر چاپ شه.




> پیشنهاد میکنم که چند سطح دسترسی تعیین کن و همه گزینه ها را برای فاکتور دهنده فعال نکن.به چند دلیل:الف:فاکتور دهنده نیازی به تنظیمات و گزارش و جستجو ندارد و شاید ناوارد بودن و یا وارد بودن او!، باعث اختلال سیستم شود[در موارد مالی،این مسائل را جدی بگیر.حتی چند امکان تعریف چند فاکتور دهنده هم بگذار] ب)به همان دلیلی که صاحب رستوران ازش میترسه[این دومی خیلی مهم هست]!


اینا همه چیزای خوبیه ، اما برنامه رو پیچیده تر میکنه و کار باهاش سخت تر میشه. برای ساده تر شدن برنامه بهتر است که یک ( یا چند ) رمز عبور بیشتر نداشته باشیم. (شما میتونید رمز عبور ها رو مستقیما وارد دیتا بیس کنید و استفاده کنید.)




> درباره back up گیری نمی شود،امکان تعریف یک پوشه به نام سال جاری[مثلا :1388] و زیر پوشه های ماه و زیر پوشه های ماه،به نام روز ایجاد شود[در هنگام back up گیری و با توجه به تنظیمات کاربر]؟در ضمن پوشه ها هم توسط نرم افزار قفل شود که امکان خرابکاری در آن وجود نداشته باشد.


این دسته بندی فایل های backup کار قشنگیه ، اما قفل کردن فولدر ها توسط C#‎‎‎ رو بلد نیستم ، اما پسور گذاشتن رو فولدرها رو بلدم. البته زیاد نیازی به این کارها نیست. این برنامه این قدرها هم حساس نیست  :چشمک: 




> اگر برای برنامه ات یک مجوز تعریف کنی و help کاربر و برنامه نویس را هم از هم جدا کنی،بهتر می شود[در help ای که نوشتی مخاطبت معلوم نیست،اگر مخاطبت برنامه نویسان است اطلاعات دقیق برنامه نویسی بهشون بده و اگر مخاطبت فاکتور دهنده است،از ذکر نکات فنی پرهیز کن.]


من مخاطبم هر دو گروه بود.

ممنون از توجه دقیقت.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

سلام،
محمد جان،منظورم این بود که هنگامی که کاربر در فرم "سفارش فاکتور" می باشد و تمام اعملیات رزرواسیون را انجام داده است و حالا می خواهد از فاکتور پرینت بگیرد،نمی شود با دکمه print صفحه کلید اینکار را انجام داد؟
2)قسمت دوم را هم خودتان انجام داده بودی.
محمد بجای عدد چرا از همون اول اسم غذا را نمی گیری؟،اسم غذا را هم محدود به پایگاه داده ات کن( با checklist box یا intellisense textBox)ـ
3)بهتر نیست که فرم ها درون والد باز شوند؟ و فرم سفارش فاکتور هم بعنوان فرم پیش فرض در والد باز شود؟در این صورت هنگام باز شدن نرم افزار ابتدا "رمز عبو" از کاربر درخواست کند.
4)تغییر property های فیلد های کریستال،کار ساده ای است ولی همین موارد در دوباره استفاده کردن برنامه تاثیر بالایی میگذارد. 
5)اگر نوع فاکتور ها فرق داشته باشد،کار شما درست است ولی اگر یک فاکتور بخواهد برای چاپگر ها ارسال شود،مدیر فروشگاه لیستی از چاپگر ها را که قصد چاپ کردن فیش رادارند به برنامه میدهد،خواه می خواهد یک چاپگر باشد یا چند چاپگر
6)درباره قفل کردن پوشه ها در این انجمن به وفور بحث شده است.
7)شما که به این زیبایی  اصول مقاله سازی را رعایت کرده ای،مهم ترین اصلش که مخاطب شناسی می باشد را هم رعایت کن.یک "گارسن" یا "فاکتور چی" اصلا میفهمه معنی کریستال ریپورت یا فرم و DLL چی هست که در مقاله ات نوشتی؟[اگر هم این مفاهیم را بداند،علاقه ای بدانستن این قسمت ها را ندارد،انتظار او از سیستم با یک برنامه نویس متفاوت است] 
8)یک سوال شاید بی مورد،در اینگونه نرم افزار ها خواصیت touch screen هم مهم هست،در #C میدونی چجوری براش برنامه نویسی کرد؟

پیروز باشید.

----------


## mdssoft

> محمد جان،منظورم این بود که هنگامی که کاربر در فرم "سفارش فاکتور" می باشد و تمام اعملیات رزرواسیون را انجام داده است و حالا می خواهد از فاکتور پرینت بگیرد،نمی شود با دکمه print صفحه کلید اینکار را انجام داد؟


چرا ، شدن که میشه. می تونید این ویژگی رو اضافه کنید.




> محمد بجای عدد چرا از همون اول اسم غذا را نمی گیری؟،اسم غذا را هم محدود به پایگاه داده ات کن( با checklist box یا intellisense textBox)ـ


برای سرعت کار بیشتر کاربر در صدور فاکتور. چون بعد از یه مدت کاربر برنامه کد غذاها رو یاد میگیره و خیلی سریع فقط با numPad کدها رو وارد میکنه.




> 3)بهتر نیست که فرم ها درون والد باز شوند؟ و فرم سفارش فاکتور هم بعنوان فرم پیش فرض در والد باز شود؟در این صورت هنگام باز شدن نرم افزار ابتدا "رمز عبو" از کاربر درخواست کند.


نه به نظرم کار جالبی نیست. چون صدور فاکتور رو باید کاربر معمولی هم بهش دسترسی داشته باشه.




> 7)شما که به این زیبایی اصول مقاله سازی را رعایت کرده ای،مهم ترین اصلش که مخاطب شناسی می باشد را هم رعایت کن.یک "گارسن" یا "فاکتور چی" اصلا میفهمه معنی کریستال ریپورت یا فرم و DLL چی هست که در مقاله ات نوشتی؟[اگر هم این مفاهیم را بداند،علاقه ای بدانستن این قسمت ها را ندارد،انتظار او از سیستم با یک برنامه نویس متفاوت است]


درست میگید ، اگر help خوب بخوام درست کنم باید چنین چیزی درست کنم. اما متاسفانه کمی سرم شلوغه.




> 8)یک سوال شاید بی مورد،در اینگونه نرم افزار ها خواصیت touch screen هم مهم هست،در C#‎‎ میدونی چجوری براش برنامه نویسی کرد؟


پیشنهاد خیلی قشنگی دادید ، منم زیاد اطلاعی از touch screen و نحوه ارتباط با اونا رو بلد نیستم. اما میرم دنبالش.


بازم ممنون از شما و دقتتون.

----------


## sinsin666

دوستان برای چاپ روی پرینتر های 6 سانتی متری و یا 8 سانتی متری (در رستوران )
استفاده میشود.....

ایا این برنامه را میشه قسمت قاکتورشو را set کرد.....
شاید باید فرم  فاکتور که با  crystal report  درست شده باید صفحه را تغییر سایز داد درسته.....
لطفا راهنمایی کنید....

----------


## mdssoft

> دوستان برای چاپ روی پرینتر های 6 سانتی متری و یا 8 سانتی متری (در رستوران )
> استفاده میشود.....
> 
> ایا این برنامه را میشه قسمت قاکتورشو را set کرد.....
> شاید باید فرم  فاکتور که با  crystal report  درست شده باید صفحه را تغییر سایز داد درسته.....
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید....


اول که باید پرینترتون سایز کاغذی رو که مورد نظرتون هست پشتیبانی کنه ، بعد از توی کریستال ریپورت هم باید سایز جدید کاغذ رو اعمال کنی

----------


## viper2009

سلام

خوب برنامه اییه
جدیداً کالر آی دی هم باب شده
آیا این امکان رو هم می تونی در این نرم افزار بگذاری؟

----------


## mdssoft

> سلام
> 
> خوب برنامه اییه
> جدیداً کالر آی دی هم باب شده
> آیا این امکان رو هم می تونی در این نرم افزار بگذاری؟


منظورتون رو درست متوجه نشدم ؟ میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید.

----------


## debugger

منظورشون اینه کسی زنگ زد شماره تلفنش ثبت بشه

یعنی میگه یه تلفن گویا هم به پروژه اضافه کن

----------


## mdssoft

من اینطور فهمیدم :
تلفن رستوران گویا هست ، مشتری تماس می گیره ، غذا رو سفارش میده ( که این خودش یه پروژه هست ، که لیست غذاها و قیمت ها - منو غذاها - رو از برنامه انتقال بدی به device ی که برای تلفن گویا هست و بعدش سفارش مشتری رو بگیری و انتقال بدی به برنامه ) بعد برنامه به طور خودکار فاکتورها رو صادر می کنه. یعنی در حقیقت قسمت صدور فاکتور حذف میشه.
خیلی فکر قشنگیه ، اما من متاسفانه با device های تلفن های گویا کار نکردم.
اما چند نکته :
- حتما باید یه تمهیداتی برای جلوگیری از مزاحم تلفنی ها اندیشید و اگر نه هر کسی زنگ میزنه سفارش غذا میده ( محض خنده ) و کلی غذا می مونه رو دستتون. مثلا میشه تنها کاربرایی اجازه استفاده از این سرویس رو داشته باشن که کد اشتراک داشته باشن و مورد اعتماد باشن.
- ساعت کارش هم باید برای مشتری ها مشخص بشه

اما به نظرم باید زحمت زیادی برای پیاده سازیش بکشی و کاراییش به زحمتش نمی ارزه !!!

----------


## viper2009

> من اینطور فهمیدم :
> تلفن رستوران گویا هست ، مشتری تماس می گیره ، غذا رو سفارش میده ( که این خودش یه پروژه هست ، که لیست غذاها و قیمت ها - منو غذاها - رو از برنامه انتقال بدی به device ی که برای تلفن گویا هست و بعدش سفارش مشتری رو بگیری و انتقال بدی به برنامه ) بعد برنامه به طور خودکار فاکتورها رو صادر می کنه. یعنی در حقیقت قسمت صدور فاکتور حذف میشه.
> خیلی فکر قشنگیه ، اما من متاسفانه با device های تلفن های گویا کار نکردم.
> اما چند نکته :
> - حتما باید یه تمهیداتی برای جلوگیری از مزاحم تلفنی ها اندیشید و اگر نه هر کسی زنگ میزنه سفارش غذا میده ( محض خنده ) و کلی غذا می مونه رو دستتون. مثلا میشه تنها کاربرایی اجازه استفاده از این سرویس رو داشته باشن که کد اشتراک داشته باشن و مورد اعتماد باشن.
> - ساعت کارش هم باید برای مشتری ها مشخص بشه
> 
> اما به نظرم باید زحمت زیادی برای پیاده سازیش بکشی و کاراییش به زحمتش نمی ارزه !!!


اتفاقاً منظورم فقط این بود که پنجره سفارش باز بشه و کاربر وارد کنه نه اتوماتیک

ضمناً یک پیشنهاد دیگه  تو این سایت http://www.arminaco.com/mahsoolat/res/index.htm 
نگاه یک نمونه هست (البته خیلی کامله)  از کی برد لمسی استفاده می کنند
فقط واسه مانیتورهای لمسی قابل استفاده است؟

----------


## mdssoft

> اتفاقاً منظورم فقط این بود که پنجره سفارش باز بشه و کاربر وارد کنه نه اتوماتیک
> 
> ضمناً یک پیشنهاد دیگه  تو این سایت http://www.arminaco.com/mahsoolat/res/index.htm 
> نگاه یک نمونه هست (البته خیلی کامله)  از کی برد لمسی استفاده می کنند


بله ، کامل هست و معلومه که خیلی کار برده . به نظر من کار یه نفر نیست و کار یه گروه نرم افزاری باید باشه.
اما حقیقتش من خودم از این نرم افزارهای شلوغ خوشم نمیاد ، منظورم اینه که خیلی تنظیمات داره ، محیط کاربریش خیلی شلوغه.




> فقط واسه مانیتورهای لمسی قابل استفاده است؟


بعید می دونم اینطور باشه ، کار باهاش با مانیتورهای لمسی راحت تره.

شما هر برنامه ای رو می تونید روی مونیتور لمسی هم استفاده کنید ، مانیتور لمسی کار mouse رو میکنه .

----------


## viper2009

[quote=mdssoft;858137]بله ، کامل هست و معلومه که خیلی کار برده . به نظر من کار یه نفر نیست و کار یه گروه نرم افزاری باید باشه.
اما حقیقتش من خودم از این نرم افزارهای شلوغ خوشم نمیاد ، منظورم اینه که خیلی تنظیمات داره ، محیط کاربریش خیلی شلوغه.

برعکس شما من از شلوغی برنامه خوشم می یاد ولی درسته سخته و وقت گیر

حالا می خوام بدونم برنامه ایی که دیدید چه چیزهایی واقعاً ضروریه و چی آ نیست؟ واسه رستوران

----------


## bache_mahal

سلام 
من خودم یه برنامه رستوران نوشتم که الان داره تو چند تا رستوران تهران و کرج و هشتگرد کار میکنه.
توش از کالر آیدی استفاده شده و به نوعی بیس کار اونه.
اگه تو تحلیل یا طراحی یا حتی کد نویسی کمکی ازم بر بیاد ، هستم. :چشمک:

----------


## mdssoft

> سلام 
> من خودم یه برنامه رستوران نوشتم که الان داره تو چند تا رستوران تهران و کرج و هشتگرد کار میکنه.
> توش از کالر آیدی استفاده شده و به نوعی بیس کار اونه.
> اگه تو تحلیل یا طراحی یا حتی کد نویسی کمکی ازم بر بیاد ، هستم.


کاش امکانش بود شما هم پروژتون رو به صورت open source به اشتراک می گذاشتید.

----------


## viper2009

راستی 
گروه بندی غذا ها و امکان ویرایش یا حذف غذا و تعداد در فاکتور هم لازمه

گروه بندی بخاطر اینکه اگر در رستورانی بالای 100 نوع غذا باشه و مشتری خواستار 68 مین غذا باشه کمی طول می کشه واسه کاربر که کدش رو پیدا کنه

وقتی گروه بندی باشه خوب سرعت کار می ره بالا

و امکان بعدی ممکنه مشتری اشتباه کنه و چند قلم غذا رو نخواد یا کم و یا بیشتر بخواد پس می بایست امکان Edit باشه

یک نکته دیگه در مورد چاپ

قبل از چاپ Preview م باشه بدک نیست و ضمناً سفارش در چه اندازه ایی چاپ می شه 
البته من هنوز برنامه ات رو کامل آنالیز نکردم
میشه از همه نوع پرینتر استفاده کرد؟ حتی فروشگاهی ؟

----------


## mdssoft

> راستی 
> گروه بندی غذا ها و امکان ویرایش یا حذف غذا و تعداد در فاکتور هم لازمه
> 
> گروه بندی بخاطر اینکه اگر در رستورانی بالای 100 نوع غذا باشه و مشتری خواستار 68 مین غذا باشه کمی طول می کشه واسه کاربر که کدش رو پیدا کنه
>  وقتی گروه بندی باشه خوب سرعت کار می ره بالا


در این مورد هنوز نمیدونم چطور میشه اونو پیاده سازی کرد ! یعنی چطور اونو نمایش داد !
اما یه نکته هست : شما می تونید تو منوی غذایی که به دست مشتری بدید این کدها رو وارد کنید و از مشتری کد غذاشو بگیرید و وارد کنید.



> و امکان بعدی ممکنه مشتری اشتباه کنه و چند قلم غذا رو نخواد یا کم و یا بیشتر بخواد پس می بایست امکان Edit باشه


امکان edit یا حذف فاکتور وجود داره ، فایل Help برنامه رو مطالعه کنید.




> یک نکته دیگه در مورد چاپ
> 
> قبل از چاپ Preview م باشه بدک نیست و ضمناً سفارش در چه اندازه ایی چاپ می شه 
> البته من هنوز برنامه ات رو کامل آنالیز نکردم


Preview نیاز نیست ، همیشه قراره یه نوع فاکتور یا گزارش چاپ شه دیگه ، Preview سرعت کار رو کاهش میده ، مخصوصا اون رستورانی که برنامه برای اونجا بود.




> میشه از همه نوع پرینتر استفاده کرد؟ حتی فروشگاهی ؟


برای استفاده از پرینتر مشکلی ندارید اما چند تا پیش نیاز داره :
1 - Windows اون پرینتر رو بشناسه ، Driver پرینتر نصب شده باشه. چون برنامه پرینتر ها رو از Windows می گیره.
2 - باید سایز فاکتورها و Template اونا رو تو Crystal Report دوباره برای اندازه جدید تغییر بدید.

----------


## viper2009

سلام دوباره

مرصی از تشکرهاتون همون تشکر اولی کافیه چون زیاد پیشنهاد دارم بعد دیگه تو رودر وایسی می افتی

اما Preveiw می تونه جدا باشه بعضی مواقع لازمه مثل من که فقط می خواستم ببینم چطوری چاپ می شه

در مورد گروه بندی هم می بایست از چند تا جدول با RelationShip استفاده کنی کمی سخت می شه
و در لیست سفارش غذا اینها بصورت تصویر و نام غذا لود بشه (مثل یک فروشگاه اینترنتی)  که اینجاش خیلی خیلی سخته 
خودم در فکر حل این راه هستم

----------


## mdssoft

> در مورد گروه بندی هم می بایست از چند تا جدول با RelationShip استفاده کنی کمی سخت می شه


اینکه چطور این چیزاش رو در بیارم می دونم ، من منظورم این بود که چطور اونو به کاربر نشون بدیم (برای سرعت کار باید از استفاده از Mouse پرهیز شه)

----------


## ali20099

دوست عزیز با تشکر از برنامه خوبتون یه مشکل دارم توی ویژوال استدیو2010 برنامه شما برای ران شدن96 خطا میده همشم در موردکریستال هست و مورد دیگه فایل dll  می شه را هنمایی کنیدha4235@yahho. com

----------


## viper2009

> دوست عزیز با تشکر از برنامه خوبتون یه مشکل دارم توی ویژوال استدیو2010 برنامه شما برای ران شدن96 خطا میده همشم در موردکریستال هست و مورد دیگه فایل dll می شه را هنمایی کنیدha4235@yahho. com


خطا ها رو بنویس چی هستند؟

ممکن بخاطر نام ها باشه. یا ...

----------


## mdssoft

> دوست عزیز با تشکر از برنامه خوبتون یه مشکل دارم توی ویژوال استدیو2010 برنامه شما برای ران شدن96 خطا میده همشم در موردکریستال هست و مورد دیگه فایل dll  می شه را هنمایی کنیدha4235@yahho. com


دوست عزیز متاسفانه من VS 2010 ندارم تا بررسی کنم. لطفا خطاها رو بنویس.

----------


## mdssoft

آخرین نغییرات :
 ١٣ دی ١٣٨٨ : Splash Screen اضافه شد ، چند باگ حذف شد ، اندازه برگه چاپ به A6 تغییر پیدا کرد. 		 		  		 		

برای دانلود به پست اول مراجعه کنید.

----------


## sg.programmer

> آخرین نغییرات :
>  ١٣ دی ١٣٨٨ : Splash Screen اضافه شد ، چند باگ حذف شد ، اندازه برگه چاپ به A6 تغییر پیدا کرد.                                     
> 
> برای دانلود به پست اول مراجعه کنید.


لینک درسته ولی برنامه تا انتها دانلود نمیشه دوباره آپ کنید
چند بار دانلود کردم نشد
حتی با IDM

----------


## mdssoft

دوباره تست کردم ، مشکلی نداره !!!
برنامه به راحتی دانلود شد.
ممکنه سرعت اینترنت پایینه نمی تونی دانلود کنی !!!

----------


## sg.programmer

> دوباره تست کردم ، مشکلی نداره !!!
> برنامه به راحتی دانلود شد.
> ممکنه سرعت اینترنت پایینه نمی تونی دانلود کنی !!!


دوباره تست شد ولی دانلود نمیشه

سرعت اینترنت 4.5 بد نیست برای یه فایل 2 meg

اگه زحمتی نیست و میشه برای من میل کنید با نهایت تشکر
SG.Programmer@Gmail.Com

----------


## T A H O R A

سلام 
من سورس برنامه شما رو دانلود كردم  و هنگام اجرا با 59تا خطاي مشابه مواجه شدم 
متن خطا اينه من تازه كارم ونميدونم چرا اين خطاروداده!!ميشه لطفا راهنماييم كنيد

Error 1 The type or namespace name 'CrystalDecisions' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?) D:\New Folder (3)\New Folder\RezaRestaurant\CrystalReport\CrystalReport_  فاکتورهای_صادر_شده.cs 14 11 RezaRestaurant

----------


## mdssoft

شما Crystal Report رو نصب کردی ؟
به نظر میاد که Crystal Report رو نداری !

----------


## mir555

برنامه خوبی بود ولی جا داره کامل تر بشه 
از نظر گرافیکی بهش نمره 7 می دم
از نظر کد نویسی 6 
موفق باشی

----------


## mir555

باز هم متاسفانه یکی یک برنامه زحمت کشید نوشت  و دیگران به جا اینکه در مورد ساختار برنامه نظر بدن رفتن دنبال رفع باگ اجرا 
عزیران اگه کسی برنامه اینجا با سورس آپ می کنه برای این نیست که شما اونو تغییر بدین به عنوان پروژه دانشجویی یا خدای نکرده فروش استفاده کنین اگه نمی تونین برنامه کامپایل کنید مشکل تو دانش شماست لطفا پست هاتون مربوط به نقاط مثبت و منفی برنامه باشه
سعیک کنید اینجو مشکلاتو یا با پیام خصوص حل کنین یا برین بگردین که مشکل از کجاست
موفق باشین

----------


## mdssoft

> باز هم متاسفانه یکی یک برنامه زحمت کشید نوشت  و دیگران به جا اینکه در مورد ساختار برنامه نظر بدن رفتن دنبال رفع باگ اجرا


اما من خودم مایل هستم که باگ های برنامه رو هم بگن ، چون برنامه تو چند رستوران داره استفاده میشه و من هم دارم کامل ترش می کنم. تا چند روز آینده نسخه به روز شدش رو میزارم.

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام
میشه بگید قیمتش رو چقدر اعلام کردید؟

----------


## mdssoft

من چیزی نگرفتم ، چون برای تجربه داشتم این کار رو انجام می دادم.
شما بگید چند می ارزه ؟

----------


## Arash_janusV3

شبکه کار می کنه؟ 
تحت وب بودنش را چیکار می کنی؟
چقدر زمان برده؟
آیا عمومی می فروشی یا نه به رستورانهای خاص ؟
پشتیبانیش رو جدا در نظر می گیری ؟

----------


## mdssoft

> شبکه کار می کنه؟


نه ، این امکان رو هنوز نداره.




> تحت وب بودنش را چیکار می کنی؟


منظورتون چیه دقیقا ؟




> چقدر زمان برده؟


سر جمع ، تقریبا 3 هفته روزی 4 ساعت حساب کنید.




> آیا عمومی می فروشی یا نه به رستورانهای خاص ؟


این رو نمی دونم یعنی چی !  :لبخند: 




> پشتیبانیش رو جدا در نظر می گیری ؟


نرم افزار پشتیبانی هم داره ، حالا جدا یعنی چی ، این رو هم نمی دونم !

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> شبکه کار می کنه؟ 
> این کار رو حتمأ بکن
> تحت وب بودنش را چیکار می کنی؟
> یعنی اگر برنامه ات رو تحت وب کنی ارزشش بیشتر میشه و دهن پر کن
> چقدر زمان برده؟
> خوبه
> آیا عمومی می فروشی یا نه به رستورانهای خاص ؟
> یعنی به همه می فروشی (pack می کنی مثل هلو یا خودت نرم افزار رو می بری تو محل کار طرف نصب می کنی؟)
> پشتیبانیش رو جدا در نظر می گیری ؟


یعنی مبلغ پشتیبانی را جدا می گیری یا یه بار با همون پول اول حساب می شه؟
 :متفکر:

----------


## mdssoft

اگر قرار به پشتیبانی هست ، خوب ، هزینش هم جداست دیگه .

----------


## Arash_janusV3

شبکه کار می کنه؟ 
این کار رو حتمأ بکن
تحت وب بودنش را چیکار می کنی؟
یعنی اگر برنامه ات رو تحت وب کنی ارزشش بیشتر میشه و دهن پر کن
چقدر زمان برده؟
خوبه
آیا عمومی می فروشی یا نه به رستورانهای خاص ؟
یعنی به همه می فروشی (pack می کنی مثل هلو یا خودت نرم افزار رو می بری تو محل کار طرف نصب می کنی؟)

نرم افزارت احتیاج به یه سری تغییرات داره که ok بشه اینا را جواب بده تا بگم

----------


## mdssoft

> شبکه کار می کنه؟
> این کار رو حتمأ بکن


 چیشو تحت شبکه کنم ، تو رستوران یه سیستم هست ، یه بابایی میشینه پشتش فاکتور صادر میکنه !
در این مورد لطفا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید.



> تحت وب بودنش را چیکار می کنی؟
> یعنی اگر برنامه ات رو تحت وب کنی ارزشش بیشتر میشه و دهن پر کن


این رو هم نمی دونم یعنی چی ؟ چی برنامه رو تحت وب کنم ، یعنی کل برنامه رو تحت وب بنویسم ؟



> آیا عمومی می فروشی یا نه به رستورانهای خاص ؟
> یعنی به همه می فروشی (pack می کنی مثل هلو یا خودت نرم افزار رو می بری تو محل کار طرف نصب می کنی؟)


خوب اگر ممکنه در هر دو حالت قیمت رو بگید که تفاوت رو بدونم.



> نرم افزارت احتیاج به یه سری تغییرات داره که ok بشه اینا را جواب بده تا بگم


من هنوز هم رو برنامه دار کار می کنم تا ارتقاش بدم.

----------


## Arash_janusV3

باید شبکه کار کنه چون ممکنه وقتی ارتقاش دادی در آشپزخانه هم نیاز به دیدن اطلاعات باشه و حتی وقتی خواستی یه پرینت هم به آشپزخانه بدی چی؟ باید شبکه بشه که حتی بعد هم به مشکل نخوری.
بله کل برنامه ات رو تحت وب بنویس هر چند ممکنه کاربرد نداشته باشه ولی با این کار نقطه ضعفی که خیلی ها اون رو بهونه نخریدن می کنن رو می پوشونه.
نرم افزار رو اگر pack کنی کنترل کردنش هزینه بر می شه و حتی سخت می شه و قیمتت هم باید جوری باشه که همه بتونن بخرن از 20000 تومان تا 50000 تومان بیشتر اصلا جواب نمی ده.
ولی اگر قراردادی کنی قیمتش دست خودته و دردسر هم نداره و می تونی قیمتت رو از 200000 تومان شروع کنی به عنوان مبلغ پایه و هر چی برنامه ت گسترده تر شد بیشترش کنی.
ببین اشتباهی که خیلی ها می کنن اینه که بعضی نرم افزارهاشونو به سمت حسابداری می برن شما اولین کاری که می تونن از فکر خرید و فروش و دریافت و پرداختش بیا بیرون
شما میتونی برای حسابداری یه نرم افزار جدا بنویسی 
امکانات این برنامه رو بیشتر کن (ماشین حساب ، بازی فکری ، تغییر رنگ کلیه فرم ها ، انتخاب تصویر زمینه و ...)
برنامه ت رو بخش بندی کن رستوران ساندویچی فست فود و ... 
یه قسمتی باید اضافه کنی تحت عنوان استاندارد مصرف که اصل کارش محاسبه ست 
که مثلا 10 کیلو گوشت و 10 کیلو برنج و 10 کیلو لوبیا چند پرس برنج و خورشت باید بده و ...
که اگر خواستی اضافه کنی طرح کاملش رو بهت می دم و بعد بیایی گزارشی تهیه کنی بین صدور فاکتور و استاندارد مصرف و به نظر من در همین حد برنامه ت رو ببند و برو سراغ حسابداری 
هر جاش رو متوجه نشدی بگو
رو استاندارد مصرف خیلی فکر کن

----------


## Arash_janusV3

راستی اگر چاپ فاکتور رو بتونی دلخواه کنی یعنی طراحیش دست خود کاربر باشه بدون محدودیت خیلی قشنگ می شه با
 active report

----------


## mdssoft

> راستی اگر چاپ فاکتور رو بتونی دلخواه کنی یعنی طراحیش دست خود کاربر باشه بدون محدودیت خیلی قشنگ می شه با
>  active report


ممنون ، نمی دونستم.

----------


## mir555

> اما من خودم مایل هستم که باگ های برنامه رو هم بگن ، چون برنامه تو چند رستوران داره استفاده میشه و من هم دارم کامل ترش می کنم. تا چند روز آینده نسخه به روز شدش رو میزارم.


دوست عزیزم منم همینو می خوام که مشکلاتو بگن نه اینکه کسی نمی دونه کانکشن دیتابیس کجاست بیایم اونو توضیح بدیم به نظر من اینجا برای تجزیه تحلیل خود برنامه و مشکلات طراحی یا پیاده سازی برنامه هستش نه برای آموزش مفاهیم اولیه

----------


## mdssoft

آخرین تغییرات اعمال شد.

٢٨ دی ١٣٨٨ : 
 - چند باگ اساسی رفع شد.
 - امکان گرفتن نسخه پشتیبان از دیتا بیس در ویندوز های 64 بیتی فراهم شد.
 - Option هایی به قسمت جستجو ، تنظیمات نرم افزار و گزارش روزانه اضافه شد.
 - امکان مارک زدن بعضی از فاکتورها به عنوان پرداخت نشده فراهم شد.
 - عکس background نرم افزار تغییر کرد.
 - عکس SplashScreen عوض شد.

برای دانلود به پست اول مراجعه کنید.

----------


## Arash_janusV3

سلام دوست عزیز
قصد جسارت ندارم 
frm main برنامه ت رو تغییر بده این سبک قدیمی و از کامپونت هایی برای زیبا کردن ظاهر استفاده کن و از کلیدهای میانبر در درون فرمهات استفاده کن

----------


## mdssoft

> سلام دوست عزیز
> قصد جسارت ندارم 
> frm main برنامه ت رو تغییر بده این سبک قدیمی و از کامپونت هایی برای زیبا کردن ظاهر استفاده کن و از کلیدهای میانبر در درون فرمهات استفاده کن


بله ، حق با شماست ، طرح پنجره اصلی خیلی ساده و ابتدایی است ، اما کسی که سفارش برنامه رو داد اینطور می خواست ، چون همان طور که تو فایل help برنامه گفتم ، کاربرهای برنامه زیاد با کامپیوتر آشنا نبودن و از من خواست که یه طرح خیلی ساده برای برنامه بزارم.

اگر شما کامپوننت هایی برای زیبا سازی می شناسید ، ممنون میشم لینک دانلودشون رو بزاری.

----------


## majid_3ma

سلام ببخشید من کمتر از اینم که بخوام نظر بدم
ولی اگه فقط فرم اصلی داخل Taskbar نمایش داده به شه بهتره اگه چند تا قسمت از نرم افزار رو همزمان باز کنی باعث شلوغی در Taskbar میشه یا اینکه اگه فرمی باز شد دیگه نشه فرمی را باز کرد :تشویق: 
خیلی نرم افزار خوبی نوشتین

----------


## mdssoft

> سلام ببخشید من کمتر از اینم که بخوام نظر بدم


سلام ، اصلا این حرف رو نزنین ، منم یه روز تازه کار بودم ، ان شاا... با علاقه و کار زیاد می تونید شما یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای بشید.



> ولی اگه فقط فرم اصلی داخل Taskbar نمایش داده به شه بهتره اگه چند تا قسمت از نرم افزار رو همزمان باز کنی باعث شلوغی در Taskbar میشه یا اینکه اگه فرمی باز شد دیگه نشه فرمی را باز کرد


درست میگی ، اما چون این طور خواسته شده بود من این طور طراحی کردم ، عوض کردن این مورد خیلی راحته. شما می تونید به میل خودتون اون رو تغییر بدید.

----------


## sam_fisher_440

آقا من هر کاری می کنم قسمت صدور فاکتورش کار نمی کنه پرینتر هم وصل کردم اما بازم جواب نداد ...!

----------


## mdssoft

> آقا من هر کاری می کنم قسمت صدور فاکتورش کار نمی کنه پرینتر هم وصل کردم اما بازم جواب نداد ...!


منظورت از جواب نداد یعنی چی ؟
Exception می ده ؟
Error میده ؟
تو قسمت تنظیمات نرم افزار رفتی تا پرینتر رو تعیین کنی ؟

----------


## sam_fisher_440

یعنی اینکه وقتی می خوای فاکتور ثبت کنی همه چیزو که وارد می کنی و ثبت رو می زنی هیچ اتفاقی نمیفته نه فاکتور ثبت میشه نه خطا میده اما لیست غذا کار می کنه میشه توش وارد کرد ...

----------


## mdssoft

مشکل چاپگر داری.
تو قسمت تنظیمات نرم افزار برو و چاپگر رو تعیین کن.

----------


## sam_fisher_440

اول اینکه این برنامه بدون چاپگر کار میکنه یا نه ...!؟
در ضمن چاپگر هم تعیین شده واسش حتماً باید سخت افزاری باشه ...!؟

----------


## mdssoft

> اول اینکه این برنامه بدون چاپگر کار میکنه یا نه ...!؟


بله ، بدون چاپگر هم کار می کنه. منظورم اینه که برنامه بالا میاد ، اما برای ثبت فاکتور حتما باید چاپگر داشته باشی. چون تا عملیات چاپ کامل نشه ، فاکتوری ثبت نمیشه.



> در ضمن چاپگر هم تعیین شده واسش حتماً باید سخت افزاری باشه ...!؟


یعنی چی ؟ بالاخره چاپگر یه اسمی داره که اون اسم تو لیست اسامی چاپگر ها میاد و شما می تونید اون رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## ghaboos

دمتون گرم !!! :چشمک:

----------


## jigily

من نتونستم اجراش كنم...بايد چكار كنم؟

----------


## mdssoft

سورس رو نمی تونی اجر کنی یا فایل exe رو.
فایل راهنمای برنامه رو بخون.

----------


## Arman Mohamadi

سلام یه برنامه ساده C#‎ با پایگاه داده SQL میخوام که بتونه درج و حذف و اینارو بکنه.خواهشاً اگه کسی داره برام بذاره ممنون میشم.یا به ایمیلم بفرسته salman_hakimi@yahoo.com خیلی ممنون.

----------


## simorgh-hossein

دمت گرم ! 
واقاً حال دادی به ما !
باز هم از این کارا بکن !

----------


## sorena2000

سلام سال نو مبارک 
واقعا برنامه عالی نوشتین انشا الله موفق باشید 
با اجازتون من از بعضی از کدهای برنامتون در برنامه های خودم استفاده کنم هرچند ما که مثل شما استاد نیستیم در کنار شما شاگردی می کنیم و یه چیزایی یاد می گیریم 
من بیشتر نیاز به کدهای بکاپ و ریستورش دارم  البته من برای ویژوال 2005 می خوام و فکر نکنم تفاوت چندانی داشته باشه با هم از نظر کدها می گم ... :متفکر:

----------


## mdssoft

> سلام سال نو مبارک 
> واقعا برنامه عالی نوشتین انشا الله موفق باشید 
> با اجازتون من از بعضی از کدهای برنامتون در برنامه های خودم استفاده کنم هرچند ما که مثل شما استاد نیستیم در کنار شما شاگردی می کنیم و یه چیزایی یاد می گیریم 
> من بیشتر نیاز به کدهای بکاپ و ریستورش دارم  البته من برای ویژوال 2005 می خوام و فکر نکنم تفاوت چندانی داشته باشه با هم از نظر کدها می گم ...


  سلام ، سال نو شما هم مبارک.
خوشحالم که برنامه براتون مفید واقع شده. 
منم استاد نیستم  :چشمک:  منم شاگرد اساتید هستم.

----------


## kamran.amini

سلام دوست عزیز
هنگام اجرا برنامه با error زیر مواجه میشم
Error    1    The type or namespace name 'PercentCompleteEventArgs' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)    E:\resturan\RezaRestaurant\Forms\MainForm.cs    447    48    RezaRestaurant

اگه امکان داره در مورد Backup,Restore   توضیح بدین

با تشکر

----------


## mdssoft

> سلام دوست عزیز
> هنگام اجرا برنامه با error زیر مواجه میشم
> Error    1    The type or namespace name 'PercentCompleteEventArgs' could not be found (are you missing a using directive or an assembly reference?)    E:\resturan\RezaRestaurant\Forms\MainForm.cs    447    48    RezaRestaurant


سلام.
چیزی که معلومه شما یه assembly رو از دست دادید. PercentCompleteEventArgs مربوط میشه به Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Smo که شما می تونید اونو به Reference هاتون اضافه کنید.




> اگه امکان داره در مورد Backup,Restore   توضیح بدین


خوب شما می تونید با استفاده از همون Assembly بالا یعنی Smo از دیتا بیس نسخه پشتیبان تهیه کنید. کدش هم که در اختیارتون هست.
اینجا توضیحات کاملی داده.

----------


## سونیان

سلام 
چرا همه میتونن دانلود کنن به جز من :متفکر:  . فایل help  را هم که دانلود کردم  وقتی باز میکنم میگه no find :متفکر:

----------


## hamid_fox85

سلام
لينك دانلود از كار افتاده
لطفا درستش كنيد 
مرسي

----------


## hamid_fox85

Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Smo چگونه مي شه اضافه كرد؟

----------


## mehdikhazaei

سورس چاپ فاکتور بر روی پرینتر چگونه است؟

----------


## Masoome_das

سلام 
شما باید تابع خود را به صورت پروسیجر در sql ذخیره کنید سپس بوسیله این کد ها پارامتر ها را به sql پاس دهید و پروسیجر را اجرا کنید
 using (SqlConnection con = new SqlConnection(System.Configuration.ConfigurationSe  ttings.AppSettings["SQl_Conect"].ToString()))
                {
                    con.Open();
                    SqlCommand cmd = new SqlCommand("change_password", con);
                    cmd.CommandType = CommandType.StoredProcedure;
                    cmd.Parameters.Add("@key_member", SqlDbType.Decimal).Value = Convert.ToDecimal(_key_member);
                    cmd.Parameters.Add("@new_pass", SqlDbType.NVarChar).Value = _pass_new;
                    cmd.Parameters.Add("returnValue", SqlDbType.Int);
                    cmd.Parameters["returnValue"].Direction = ParameterDirection.ReturnValue;

                   
 cmd.ExecuteNonQuery();شما باید به جای Change_passwor نام پروسیجر خود را بنویسید
نام پارامترهایی که به صورت @key_member باید نام ها و نوع پارامتر های داخل Sql  نوشته شود

----------


## mdssoft

> سورس چاپ فاکتور بر روی پرینتر چگونه است؟


این تابع چاپ فاکتور هست :

void printReport_CrystalReport()
{
    SQL.DatabaseDataSet ds1 = new SQL.DatabaseDataSet();
    foreach (ListViewItem item in listView_فاکتور.Items)
        ds1.DataTable_فاکتور.Rows.Add(
            item.SubItems[0].Text,
            item.SubItems[1].Text, item.SubItems[2].Text,
            item.SubItems[3].Text, item.SubItems[4].Text);

    CrystalReport.CrystalReport_فاکتور cr1 = new RezaRestaurant.CrystalReport.CrystalReport_فاک  ور();
    cr1.SetDataSource(ds1);

    int NumberOfPrint = 1;
    try
    {
        NumberOfPrint = dbc.Settings.Where(q => q.name == "تعداد چاپ فاکتور").First().value.ToInteger();
    }
    catch { }

    ///نمایش متن اصلاحیه در فاکتور
    if (alreadyExist)
        cr1.SetParameterValue("Modify", "اصلاحیه");
    else
        cr1.SetParameterValue("Modify", "");
    ///

    cr1.SetParameterValue("FactorType", FactorType);//نوع فاکتور
    cr1.SetParameterValue("TotalPrice", label_جمع_فاکتور.Text);//مجموع قیمت فاکتور
    cr1.SetParameterValue("FactorNumber", this.FactorNumber);//شماره فاکتور
    if (TableNumber.Equals(null)) cr1.SetParameterValue("TableNumber", ""); else cr1.SetParameterValue("TableNumber", this.TableNumber);//شماره میز
    cr1.SetParameterValue("SerialNumber", label_شماره_سریال.Text);//شماره سریال فاکتور
    cr1.SetParameterValue("Date", GlobalMethods.PersianDate(DateTime.Now.ToString(), true, true));//تاریخ چاپ فاکتور

    //cr1.PrintOptions.PaperSize = CrystalDecisions.Shared.PaperSize.PaperA3;
    string printerName = "";
    printerName = (from q in dbc.Settings where q.name == "چاپگر سالن" select q.value).First();
    GlobalMethods.SetDefaultPrinter(printerName);
    cr1.PrintToPrinter(NumberOfPrint, false, 0, 0);
}

----------


## mahdi_7610

فایل ها قابل دانلود نیست . فیلـــتر شدن

یه جای دیگه اپ کن 

مرسی

----------


## Developer Programmer

مدیر رستوران ازم میخواد که من موجودی برخی اقلام مثل نوشابه رو هم واسش نگه دارم. منتها روش منطقی پیدا نمیکنم که به برنامه بگم اگه پیتزا فروخته شده بیخیال شو ولی اگه نوشابه فروخته شد از انبار کم کن.

----------


## Developer Programmer

سئوال جالب! غذا به پیک موتوری داده میشه و پیک غذا رو میبره... حالا این وسط ممکنه مشتری خرد نداشته باشه و بدهکار بشه یا موتوری بدهکار بشه... 
الان میخوایم ثبت کنیم که فلان مشتری به ارزش فلان مبلغ، بدهکار یا بستانکار !

چیکار کنیم جالبتره ؟

----------


## mdssoft

> سئوال جالب! غذا به پیک موتوری داده میشه و پیک غذا رو میبره... حالا این وسط ممکنه مشتری خرد نداشته باشه و بدهکار بشه یا موتوری بدهکار بشه... 
> الان میخوایم ثبت کنیم که فلان مشتری به ارزش فلان مبلغ، بدهکار یا بستانکار !
> 
> چیکار کنیم جالبتره ؟


خوب اینا چیزایی هست که خودتون باید اضافه کنید  :چشمک:

----------


## Developer Programmer

> خوب اینا چیزایی هست که خودتون باید اضافه کنید


من نپرسیدم خودم بکنم یا بدم تو بکنی...  پرسیدم از چه الگوریتمی استفاده کنیم جالبتره.

----------


## homeshahab

سلام میشه خواهشا فایل ها رو دوباره آپ کنید. نمیشه دانلود کرد plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:S :S

----------


## mdssoft

فایل ها رو جای دیگه هم آپلود کردم.

----------


## yasemi

میشه لینک اونو اینجا بزارید من نگاه کردم بازم ف-ی-ل-ت-ر  هنوز اگه میشه مال لایتنر رو     هم    درست کنید   ممنون میشم

----------


## mdssoft

جعبه لایتنر رو می تونید از CP هم دانلود کنید
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/LeitnerBox.aspx

----------


## stahad1

این پروژه مدیریت رستوران که دادید لینک دانلودش فیلتر است لازمش دارم حداقل یه لینک دیگه بدید

----------


## mdssoft

من برنامه رو ، جای دیگه هم آپلود کردم. شما دقت نکردید

----------


## behnet

بابت زحمتتون ممنونم

اما من نتونستم با لینک موجود در پست اول دانلودش کنم (ظاهرا لینکش خرابه)

ممنون میشم دوباره لینکشو بدین

----------


## #cedar

سلام
برای من وقتی میخوام صدور فاکتور بزنم و سفارشی رو ثبت کنم . غذایی که سفارش میدم ثبت نمیشه ( تو لیست هم اضافه نمیشه )

----------


## mdssoft

> سلام
> برای من وقتی میخوام صدور فاکتور بزنم و سفارشی رو ثبت کنم . غذایی که سفارش میدم ثبت نمیشه ( تو لیست هم اضافه نمیشه )


تو چاپ فاکتور مشکل دارید ، چون برنامه طوری نوشته شده که تا فاکتور چاپ نشه چیزی تو دیتا بیس ثبت نشه.

----------


## toraby.milad

سلام
در مورد بخش جستجوی پرینتر ها میشه توضیح بدید و راه ساده تری نیست؟

----------


## mdssoft

> سلام
> در مورد بخش جستجوی پرینتر ها میشه توضیح بدید و راه ساده تری نیست؟


تنها راهی که من پیدا کردم استفاده از Windows API هست ، که کدش تو برنامه موجوده.

----------


## #cedar

خب چه مشکلی توی پرینت داره ؟
من پرینتر رو هم انتخاب کردم

----------


## m_kalantar.cs

> من برنامه رو ، جای دیگه هم آپلود کردم. شما دقت نکردید


درود بر شما دوست عزیز 
فایل راهنمای برنامه ف ی ل ت ر شده  من هر کاری کردم موفق نشدم دانلود کنم

----------


## hoseyn_kh

اگه میشه سورس برنامه رو بزارید

----------


## f3ryjoon

آقا ممنون !!!
ولي ما كه لينكي پيدا نكرديم برا دانلود سورس شما !!
اگه دوستان چيزي پيدا كردن بزارن تا بقيه هم بتونن دانلود كنن !!
البته لينك دانلود تو صفحه اول اصلا وجود نداره !!!!




> من برنامه رو ، جای دیگه هم آپلود کردم. شما دقت نکردید


؟؟
كجاست ؟

----------


## 8194744

سلام این نرم افزار مدیریت رستوران لینکش خرابه اگه ممکن هست یه جایه دیگه اپلودش کنین  درضمن برنامه های دیگتون نیز خیلی جالب بود

----------


## mdssoft

تو وبلاگم برای هر فایل 2 تا لینک دانلود هست ، یکی Box.net که فی لت ر شده و یکی 4Sahred که قابل دانلود هست.

----------


## amirebi

using Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Common;
چیه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mmd2009

با سلام

برید اینجا کامل توضیح داده

موفق باشید

----------


## saha_h2001

لام رضا جان من یه برنامه نوشتم با سی شارپ و بانک sql که کریستال ریپرت هم داره
میخوام بصورتی درس بیارم که تو کامپیوتر مقصد بتونند ازش بدرستی استفاده کنند و مشکلی از لحاظ نصب اسکیو ال و کریستال ریپرت نداشته باشه
اگه آموزشی دلرین حتما به من ارایه بدین ممنون میشم

----------


## پروگرامنویس

سلام دوست عزیز
من درس پروژه م رو که صندوقداری رستوران به کمک نرم افزار شما نوشتم و الان آخراشه واقعا دستتون دردنکنه ،فقط مونده بخش چاپ اطلاعات فاکتور و گزارشهای روزانه،البته یه سری تغییرات عمده توش دادم و فقط از برنامه شما الگو برداری کردم،ولی راستش تو قسمت چاپ بد گیرکردم.
سناریوی برنامه :
تو فرم تنظیمات نرم افزار من سه تا کمبوباکس گذاشتم برای انتخاب پرینترهای مدیریت،صندوقدار و آشپزخانه.
حالا وقتی کاربر در فرم صدور فاکتور روی دکمه صدور کلیک میکنه اطلاعات لیست ویو (نام،تعداد و قیمت غذاها) و اطلاعات مشترک و قیمت کل فاکتور که در لیبل های مربوطه وارد شده در یک فاکتور برای صندوقدار و آشپزخانه فرستاده شه.عکس1:

ودر فرم گزارشگیری اطلاعات نمایش داده شده در دیتا گرید ویو به همراه لیبل جمع مبلغ در پرینتر مربوط به مدیر چاپ شود عکس 2:(پرینتر مدیر،صندوقدار و آشپزخانه د بخش تنظیمات انتخاب میشود،البته لطف کنید و بگید چطور وقتی فرم تنظیمات لود میشه اسم پرینترهای موجود توی کمبوباکس های مربوطه ریخته شه).


آقا تو رو خدا کمک کن چهار پنج روز دیگه دفاعیه دارم :ناراحت:

----------


## mdssoft

سلام ، ببین من خودم CrystalReport رو کنار گذاشتم و از StimulsoftReport استفاده می کنم. خیلی راحت تره و نیاز به نصب چیزی روی سیستم مقصد نداره.
اونو دانلود کن و استفاده کن.

دانلود نرم افزار StimulsoftReport 
http://www.stimulsoft.com/Downloads/StimulsoftReports.Ultimate_2011.1_Trial.zip

----------


## پروگرامنویس

[QUOTE=mdssoft;1362919]سلام ، ببین من خودم CrystalReport رو کنار گذاشتم و از StimulsoftReport استفاده می کنم. خیلی راحت تره و نیاز به نصب چیزی روی سیستم مقصد نداره.
اونو دانلود کن و استفاده کن.

دانلود خود نرم افزار 
http://www.stimulsoft.com/Downloads/StimulsoftReports.Ultimate_2011.1_Trial.zip

ممنون ولی من باید با اینا چیکار کنم چون من طرز کار برنامم رو بهتون گفتم اگه میشه توضیح بدید طبق این سناریویی که من دارم باید چه عملی انجام بدم لطفا توضیح کامل بدبد به خدا یکشنبه دفاعیه پروژه م این همه زحمتی که کشیدم هدر میره فقط همین بخش چاپ اطلاعات مونده

----------


## mdssoft

خداییش خیلی دوست دارم کمکتون کنم ، اما برای اینکه متوجه شم باید چی کار کنید ، باید وقت بزارم و برنامتون رو تحلیل کنم که وقتش رو ندارم.

----------


## پروگرامنویس

راستش بیشتر گیرمم توی اینه که چطور اطلاعات لیبلهارو (مثلا جمع مبلغ) توی کاغذ چاپ شده نشون بدم چون نشون دادن اطلاعات درون یه لیست ویو یا دیتا گرید رو فکر کنم میشه یکاریش کرد ولی لیبل ها رو واقعا موندم ،البته اونای دیگه هم نمیدونم

----------


## mdssoft

من فکر میکنم با StimulSoft Report مشکلت حل شه ، البته باید Sample هاش رو نگاه بندازی

----------


## سیاحتگر

روش اتصال به دیتا بیس در سی شارپ بغیر از کانکشن سترین روش دیگری هم هست
برای اتصال به اس کیو ال

----------


## m_darkoob

سایت دانلودش فیلتره

----------


## sara _irani

دوستان کسی تمام فایل ا رو یکجا نداره آپلود کنه ما هم ببینیم
اگه آقا محمد این کارو کنه ممنونت میشیم
مرثی

----------


## babak1

سلام دوستان : 
من در VS می خوام این برنامه رو اجرا کنم ولی  2 تا   reference  رو پیدا نمی کنه ؟!! همانطور که دوستمون mdssoft توضیح دادن من به add reference رفتم ولی نبود !!!
Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Smo;
 Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Common;
من VS2010 نصب کردم و بعدش Sql server 2008 .  ویندوز هم 7 هستش.
البته بعد از اینکه sql رو نصب کنم به من گفت که باید SP1 رو هم نصب کنی که این کا رو هم انجام دادم .

----------


## mdssoft

سلام.
همانطور که قبلا گفته بودم من فایل ها رو روی 4shared آپلود کردم ، که هم اکنون بدون مشکل قابل دانلود است.




> من در VS می خوام این برنامه رو اجرا کنم ولی 2 تا reference رو پیدا نمی کنه ؟!! همانطور که دوستمون mdssoft توضیح دادن من به add reference رفتم ولی نبود !!!


بندهای 6 و 7 لینک زیر را مطالعه کنید :
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms162129.aspx

----------


## babak1

سلام دوست عزیز :
اول از همه میخواستم تشکر کنم از برنامه خوبتون و از راهنمای که سری پیش کردن .
متاسفانه من الان ۱ مشکل جدید دارم و ان هم خطای زیر هستش 
Cannot find custom tool 'CrystalDecisions.VSDesigner.CodeGen.ReportCodeGen  erator
روی فایل crystal report هم کلیک راست کردم و custom tool  رو زدم ولی بازم خطا میده !! به نظر شما مشکل کجاست ؟؟
توی اینترنت هم سرچ کردم ولی جوابی نگرفتم .اگه ممکنه راهنمای کنید .چون خیلی واسم ضروری و از این پروژه قصد دارم به عنوانه ۱ پروژه آموزشی استفاده کنم ولی هنوز نتونستم اجرا کنم
 ممنون

----------


## mdssoft

ورژن visual studio و crystal report تون چیه ؟
سعی کنید از همان VS2008 و کریستال ریپورت خود VS2008 استفاده کنید.
چون کریستال ریپورت بعضی وقتا خطاهایی میده که سخت بشه حلشون کرد. بازم من پیشنهاد میکنم از Stimulsoft Report استفاده کنید

----------


## babak1

من برنامه رو روی سیستم یکی از دوستان امتحان کردم که این بار این خطا رو داد :
 'Restaurant.CrystalReport.CrystalReport_اقلام  _فروخته_شده.FullResourceName': no suitable method found to override

یک راه پیشنهادی واسه برطرف کاردانه این خطا توی نت پیدا کردم که البته جواب نداد .کلیک راست روی فایل crystal report >>  properties و بعد در قسمت Build action به جای embbeded resource مقدار content رو انتخاب کنیم و بعد فایل Cs رو پاک کنیم که این هم جواب نداد.

----------


## mdssoft

اون خطی رو که بهتون exception میده ، پنویسید

----------


## babak1

> سلام دوست عزیز :
> اول از همه میخواستم تشکر کنم از برنامه خوبتون و از راهنمای که سری پیش کردن .
> متاسفانه من الان ۱ مشکل جدید دارم و ان هم خطای زیر هستش 
> Cannot find custom tool 'CrystalDecisions.VSDesigner.CodeGen.ReportCodeGen  erator
> روی فایل crystal report هم کلیک راست کردم و custom tool  رو زدم ولی بازم خطا میده !! به نظر شما مشکل کجاست ؟؟
> توی اینترنت هم سرچ کردم ولی جوابی نگرفتم .اگه ممکنه راهنمای کنید .چون خیلی واسم ضروری و از این پروژه قصد دارم به عنوانه ۱ پروژه آموزشی استفاده کنم ولی هنوز نتونستم اجرا کنم
>  ممنون


دوست عزیز من متوجه شدم که مشکل از کجاست من در قسمت solution و namespace برنامه RezaRestaurant رو به Restaurant تغییر نام میدم . و این خطا پیش می یاد. بعد وقتی روی کد دو بار کلیک میکنم که منو به خط برنامه ببره این خطا رو میده.عکس خطا رو آپلود کردم. چه کار باید کرد؟

----------


## davidsoft

pass: 12345

----------


## babak1

با ۲۰۰۸ باز نمیشه !!! 
البته دوباره دانلود کردم   و فقط با ۲۰۰۸ باز کردم . با ۲۰۱۰ اصلآ بازش نکردم

----------


## davidsoft

سلام دوستان : 
من در VS می خوام این برنامه رو اجرا کنم ولی  2 تا   reference  رو پیدا  نمی کنه ؟!! همانطور که دوستمون mdssoft توضیح دادن من به add reference  رفتم ولی نبود !!!
Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Smo;
 Microsoft.SqlServer.Management.Common;
من VS2010 نصب کردم و بعدش Sql server 2008 .  ویندوز هم 7 هستش.
البته بعد از اینکه sql رو نصب کنم به من گفت که باید SP1 رو هم نصب کنی که این کا رو هم انجام دادم .

----------


## bahrambasati

سلام
می خواستم ببینم توقسمت صدور فاکتور یه عنوان تخفیف اضافه کنم!
مثلا 20% تخفیف تو مجموع فاکتور بدم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## unicloob

سلام 

با تشکر از زحماتتون برای این برنامه 

ولی فایل اجرایی برنامه کلا ارور می ده هر کاری که می کنیم یه چند ثانیه هنگه بعد ارور میده اشکال از چیه ؟؟؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## unicloob

دیگه این نرم افزار رو کسی پشتیبانی نمی کنه ؟؟؟؟

----------


## unicloob

کســـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــی نیست ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

